# Entire spine x-rays vs individual codes for c spine, t spine and l spine



## elizabethbilling (Aug 19, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone had information regarding billing the entire spine X-ray codes vs billing the individual codes for C-spine, T-spine and L-spine X-rays?
Our radiology practice normally codes each body part separate, unless they are performing the scoliosis study.  Is there any specified rule for this?  I assumed that the entire spine codes were coded when the entire spine was included in each view, and the individual codes were coded when the X-rays were just focused in on the C spine, T spine, and L spine.  
Example: 
C spine 3 views 72040
T spine 2 views 72070
L Spine 3 views 72100
Insurance paid on 72100, and did not pay the others stating it was included in the primary procedure.  

Would it be correct to code 72040, 72070 and 72100 on a claim?  Or should it be coded 72084?  

Any info or reference material would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 19, 2016)

There isn't anything under NCCI. It could be payer specific. 27084 is not limited to a scoliosis evaluation. eg, means for example.


----------

